# float tubing at aep



## KopperTop (Sep 10, 2009)

i see alot of you guys use float tubes down at the aep lands. i am going to buy one this year and was looking for recommendations. what do you like and dislike about your rig? do you use waders and fins? if so do you perfer neoprene or beathable? teach me old wise ones young grasshopper needs fishy. i have been going down to aep with my dad for the better part of my 30 years. we have never really done too well but we never really stray too far off the beaten path. more of just a camping trip to spend time together. any info to help get me started is greatly appreciated.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I did see in the regulations that if it has more then one chanber e.g. truck innertube, it requires OH numbers.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a Creek Company U-boat 2000 which I have had for about 3 years now. I love it. It sets up pretty high and so far has been relatively durable (as far as running into sticks, briars, etc....) I have both neoprene and the lighter waders. The neoprene are wonderful early in the year and the others when the water is warmed up considerably. In my opinion, a float tube is the way to go. You may catch some fish in the ponds close to the campsites and even occasionally blunder into a nice one, but the way to catch good numbers and nicer fish is to hike into the ponds that you cant get a boat to. My buddy and I backpack into some ponds we have found over the years and have really killed them at times. One more thing, the Creek Company has the tube I have in a "combo" which includes flippers, pump and tube pretty reasonably priced. Maybe they even have some sales now with Christmas and all.

Blessings!!!!!


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I would also sugest you go with the fins that go over your shoes or boots the regular dive fins can be hard on your ankles after a while. I also just the breathable waders when the water is too cold for bare leg, then when it warms up I bare leg it(dont have to get out to pee).


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I have a Trout Unlimited Togiak, a fantastic float tube. Make sure whatever you get has plenty of pockets. A pair of fins are a must, I couldn't imagine paddling with just my feet, and I use breathable waders all year, even in the summer. I don't like the thought of kicking through weeds and sticks in my bare legs and in a lot of the AEP ponds, you will run into black mud on the shoreline. I've sunk into the stuff knee deep before but with my waders on. Don't care for the idea of doing that with my bare legs. I also like the luxury of just striping the waders off so that I'm not dripping wet when I get back in the car. I just put the waders in the trunk, where I have a tarp on the floor to keep it from getting wet.

Also, when float tubing especially at AEP, I'd advise getting some Ultralight gear. It's much easier to play with a fish when in a float tube than on land so you can get away more with a lighter line which is also helpful in the clear water of the strip mines. Plus, I like to fish for bluegills if the bass are ignoring me, and bluegill are a blast on an UL. I've caught a couple of AEP panfish that were 11 inches. They actually took out drag, they fought so hard.

Just search for float tube on here and you'll get even more advice. And when spring comes, let me know and I'll PM you some good AEP ponds if you need it.


----------



## KopperTop (Sep 10, 2009)

don and chris, thanks for the info i think i probably will go with the togiak. it looks to be a good choice. and don thanks for the offer about a few spots. i have read most of the posts from last year and most wont tell anything except thats the spot is in ohio. again thanks for the help guys.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

leeabu, can you post a link to where the regs say that? I couldn't find it...
I have a Fish Cat tube and it has two chambers. I'd rather buy another with only one chamber than deal with registering it.

Anybody else hear about this rule change? Any ODNR people on here?

Thanks


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

It's not a rule change. Been that way for years. It seems that noone at the state is sure if float tubes with two tubes count because even the round tubes usually have one or two back rest tubes. I have an email exchange from a friend to an officer at the odnr stating they don't need registered but I've had people tell me that game wardens have given them warnings for not having them registered. One person I know tried to get his tube registered but was basically told they didn't know how to register it and then they told him it didn't need registered.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TexasRigged said:


> It's not a rule change. Been that way for years. It seems that noone at the state is sure if float tubes with two tubes count because even the round tubes usually have one or two back rest tubes. I have an email exchange from a friend to an officer at the odnr stating they don't need registered but I've had people tell me that game wardens have given them warnings for not having them registered. One person I know tried to get his tube registered but was basically told they didn't know how to register it and then they told him it didn't need registered.


I understand the 2 tubes refers to inflatable pontoon boats with 2 separate bladders that use oars or electric motor to propel. Belly Boats, u-boats propelled by fins are excluded. No hull identification number are found on tubes/belly boats which are needed to register a watercraft.


----------

